# Horse Photo Contest -closes January 25th.



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

*Horse Photo Contest*

Rules:

In all classes except class 2, the user submitting the photo must have taken the picture.
No professional photographers are to be used except in class 2.
Please do not submit full page photos. If possible, please shrink them down a little.
Each entry must include the name of the horse in the photo and the owners name. Entries not including the horse's name and the owner's name will not be put forward for judging.
All entries recieved after January 25th 2012 will not be put forward for judging.
The same horse may not enter more than once per class but if you have more then one horse they may enter in the same class.

Classes:

1.) Best Standardbred Photo (any photo of your standardbred)

2.) Best professional photo (any photo of you and or your horse taken by a professional photographer)

3.) Best horse wearing homemade clothing (any photo of your horse wearing homemade clothing, eg. saddleblanket, cover...)

4.) Best rider position over jumps (photos must be side on and not blurry)

5.) Cutest Foal photo (any photo of yuor foal)

6.) Cutest Pony photo (pony must be under 12.2hh)

7.) Naughtiest Horse Photo (No foals or ponies under 12.2hh)

8.) Funniest Horse photo (No foals or ponies under 12.2hh)

Enjoy!


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

This one is for #5








Rebel 
Owned by: Gina Vix


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

naughtiest horse

Charlie
Red did it mama. it wasnt me. ima good boy.








Hawkeye








cutest foal

Charlie 
hey humun. i no like u. ima glare at you.








owned by: Christy Castle


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

These are for the Foal category. 








Splash
Owned by: Carly Vix








Bella Mae 
Owned by: Carly Vix


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

can your standered bred be a cross?


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, as long as the horse in the photo is at least one eighth standardbred. 

Oh, if there is only one entry in a certain class, if that photo complies with the rules, it will win as it has no competition! :lol:


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Naughtiest









Cutest Pony









Professional photo (sorry couldn't shrink it )


----------



## PaintPastures (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi i am new So I thought I would Enter!


Funniest Horse

TJ Owned by Chirs Paul (my dad)









Penny Owned by Chris Paul









Professional
Starburst owned by Molly Paul 









Popcorn owned by Molly Paul









Foal

TJ Owned By Chris Paul










Cowboy Owned by Molly Paul


----------



## Kimm (Jan 11, 2012)

#1 - Standardbred







Peggy. Owned by: Eric Pevy


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

For the Homemade clothing category. Costume for the 4th of July parade made out of a tablecloth! 








Terrie
Owned by: Carly Vix


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

^Thats Billie when she was just a filly  The next one is also for number 5.









Btw, love seeing all of your picture guys. 

Ok, the pictures arent showing up. Here's the links.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6686222009/
and
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6686221323/


----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

Standie








Cutest Foal 








Cutest Pony


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Best jump position:wink:










Jump position











Cutest Pony

Shimmy 9.2hh










Kandii 11.1hh










Also sorry about the size couldnt make them smaller


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

#2 Horse Milkshake Owner Chloe


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok, here's jumping position- having to go off of what I have loaded to ohotobucket...








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Class number 8








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

First pic is of Bella for cutest foal. She belongs to my neighbor. Second pic is of Apache for funniest horse photo, he also belons to my neighbor.


----------



## Lintu (Dec 20, 2009)

2.) Best professional photo (any photo of you and or your horse taken by a professional photographer)









4.) Best rider position over jumps (photos must be side on and not blurry)


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

LOVE everyone's photos! I unfortunately do not have any pictures that fit the criteria. I do have a Standardbred (as of a week ago) but none of the pictures I have of her were taken by me 

I do have to laugh at the number of people who didn't read the rules thoroughly, though :wink:

I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Kimm (Jan 11, 2012)

*#6*

This one is for #6. Ginger


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Finally! The results...
The winner of the best standardbred class is Kimm
The winner of the best professional photo is Clava
The winner of the best homemade clothing is barrelracer11
The winner of the cutest foal class is barrelracer11
The winner of the cutest pony is Clava
The winner of the naughtiest horse is Roperchick
The winner of the funniest horse is PaintPastures

Congratulations guys! Sorry I took so long to judge but it was a hard competition to judge. So many good entries. ​


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners!! :smile:


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

It's okay! Congrats to all of the other winners!


----------

